# My bunny's pee is white!



## Dozed

I have noticed that Bayles pee is white. What does this mean? He seems to be just fine, but this can't be normal! Please help!
~Mandy


----------



## rabbitluvr04

if it is creamy looking then it is just calcium buildup.


----------



## Dozed

Is this really bad? It looks like white paint.


----------



## cirrustwi

It's ok. Sometimes bunny pee isdifferent colors. They even pee orange sometimes.It's probably the calcium. If you are giving alfalfa hay,give a grass hay, that's lower in calcium. 

Jen


----------



## Dozed

Thanks a lot, I'm a bit relieved... I do give him timothy hay though, not alfalfa.


----------



## JimD

*Dozed wrote: *


> Ihave noticed that Bayles pee is white. What does thismean? He seems to be just fine, but this can't benormal! Please help!
> ~Mandy


The following info is from the HRS/Miami:

_Bladder sludge _

_All rabbits normally excrete excess calcium and oxalate saltsvia the urinary tract, and the residue of normal urine will oftenappear "chalky." However, when excessive amounts of calcium/oxalatesalts precipitate in the urinary tract, they sometimes manifest as athick, curry-colored "sludge" that sometimes has a consistency as thickas toothpaste. This can be very painful in the bladder and when it ispassed, and sludge buildup can cause urine leakage and incontinence._
_Although some vets suggest reducing dietary intake of calcium tohelp control this problem, we have not found any correlation betweendietary intake of calcium and severity of sludge. Rather, this seems tobe a metabolic problem suffered by a few individual rabbits, and may bean endocrine problem, rather than a dietary one. _
_Treatment for bladder sludge may include bladder flushes (in severecases), or simply helping the bunny flush the bladder by administeringsubcutaneous fluids and a small dose of diazepam (Valium) to help relaxthe bladder sphincters. Your vet will know best how to treat yourrabbit's particular problem, if this is what it turns out to be._


----------



## bunnydude

I just took Devon and Amber for their first checkup and the doctor was explaining pee color. White is okay.


----------



## JimD

*bunnydude wrote:*


> I just took Devon and Amber for their first checkup and thedoctor was explaining pee color. White is okay.


Excess calciuim is what causes a rabbit's urine to sometimes dry whiteand chalky. Generally, white chalky urine residue is not a problem, anddoes not indicate sludge. 

True sludge causes darker, grayish, thick and gritty residue. It is notclear why some rabbits develop sludge while others do not. For rabbitsprone to sludge and stones, it may be beneficial to reduce dietarycalcium, although dietary calcium is just one factor that might lead tosludge and stones. Genetics, water intake and infrequent urination,among other things, also can lead to this condition.


----------



## Dozed

Thank you so much for all the info on bunny pee,i was really worried. I really do need to take bayle to thevet for his/her first bunny checkup though.

Thanks Again Everyone!
~Mandy


----------

